
Announcing TCMalloc - ckennelly
https://abseil.io/blog/20200212-tcmalloc
======
zmodem
How does this relate to the other tcmalloc:
[https://gperftools.github.io/gperftools/tcmalloc.html](https://gperftools.github.io/gperftools/tcmalloc.html)
?

~~~
ckennelly
This is the modern version--based on Abseil--that we use in production for
practically every C++ binary. It includes a number of performance
optimizations (per-CPU caches, an improved fast/slow path, and a hugepage-
aware backed), along with improved telemetry (a low overhead, always-on heap
profiler, for example).

gperftools includes a decade+ old copy of TCMalloc and several other things (a
signal-based CPU profiler, a heap checker, etc.). The two have diverged
significantly.

------
thedance
I hope people give this a shot despite the fact that jemalloc has a ton of
mindshare these days. In particular I hope people try to integrate this
allocator into their program, rather that just replacing malloc via
LD_PRELOAD, since most of the benefits come from _building with_ tcmalloc.

